# SS 22.08.15 - Shostakovich #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Dmitri Shostakovich (1906 - 1975)*

Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43

1. Allegretto, poco moderato - Presto - Tempo 1
2. Moderato, con moto
3. Largo - Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A little Shostakovich this weekend. Been a while since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to it. I'll listen to:

View attachment 73970


Rudolf Barshai/WDR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> View attachment 73970
> 
> 
> Rudolf Barshai/WDR Symphony Orchestra


I'll go ahead and stream this one. Your picks for recordings have never have steered me wrong yet!


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This work should be much higher on the list, IMO. I'll be listening to Kondrashin's 1966 recording with the Moscow State Philharmonic.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Jarvi and the Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Jeff W said:


> I'll go ahead and stream this one. Your picks for recordings have never have steered me wrong yet!


Thank you very much for the compliment


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Haitink and the Chicago Symphony









In my book, the Fourth is the best Shostakovich symphony. It shows what he could truly do when he didn't feel the need to simplify.


----------



## phlrdfd (Jan 18, 2015)

Kondrashin live in Dresden on Profil.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

My favourite Shostakovich Symphony, yea!










LAPO u. EPS (DG)

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Love this work. Can't help speculating on what kind of direction DSCH's symphonic output might have taken had he not felt compelled to shelve this work and was left to his own devices while Uncle Joe was alive...

I wish Mravisnky could have recorded this and I covet the Kondrashin on Melodiya but prices are too steep. What does this leave me with? Ah, yes - Haitink or Rozhdestvensky.

Hmm...Haitink, I think...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It is exactly this symphony that started me on the road to the discovery of a new composer, Shostakovich, about 3-4 years ago (yes, I did have an LP of his 5th back in the '70s, but it didn't fit into the narrow avant garde schema that largely defined my classical listening as a youth, so I had simply ignored it ).

I have been wanting to play this for months, so I am excited to revisit it this weekend, perhaps even today! :trp:









Rösti/NSO


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't do Saturday, but looking forward to giving a few recordings of this work a listen on Sunday; probably these three


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Petrenko & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Shostakovich*: Symphony 4, w. USSR Ministry of Culture SO/Rozhdestvensky. Recorded 1985. Sound Engineer: Severin Pazuchin.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Haitink and the Chicago Symphony
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shall try this version via Spotify


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Barhsai for me. The 4th is the one Shostakovich symphony that I have grown to appreciate and love more and more after each listening.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listening to this one, Rozh and the Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra. A bit rough around the edges, but a real live-wire performance and a favorite.


----------



## Eramirez156 (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought I would start with an unconventional version of the *Dsch's* symphony.









*Symphony No. 4 (Arranged for Two Pianos)*

* Rustem Hayroudinoff (Piano)
Colin Stone (Piano)*


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I started on the Haitink and it's great but I keep coming back to this recording of the 4th...


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Just thought - I've got these two vinyl recordings too; I might give the old turntable a spin


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Petrenko/Royal Liverpool Phil.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op.43

Kirill Kondrashin
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra Conducted

:tiphat:


----------



## Eramirez156 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Gennady Rozdestvensky*
*Wiener Philharmoniker*

Recorded live 16 April 1978

Rozdestvensky reading seems all wrong to me, too much bombast with little humor.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> A little Shostakovich this weekend. Been a while since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to it. I'll listen to:
> 
> View attachment 73970
> 
> ...


I won't have time to listen until Monday but my belated listen to this piece will too be with Rudolf Barshai & the WDR forces.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

It's Gergiev for me, and not just because he's been ignored by you all. 









I've been warming to the 4th with subsequent listens, albeit slowly. But it's one of those works where you can sense there's something quite special going on, even if you don't quite "get it" yet.

One thing for certain: that coda, with its irresistibly long-held C minor chord, is just *devastating*. And I love it all the more for the fact that he looks back to it all those years later at the end of the marvellous 15th.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I guess I'm late to the party. Jansons for me...


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Skilmarilion said:


> It's Gergiev for me, and not just because he's been ignored by you all.
> 
> View attachment 74047


Gergiev and the Mariinsky for me as well. But mine has different cover art... Not sure if it's the same performance.


----------



## Eramirez156 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Dmitri SHOSTAKOVICH *
*Symphony No. 4 in C minor (1935)*









*Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra *
*Kirill Kondrashin*


----------

